# "I didn't take vows to you"



## BFR (Aug 31, 2012)

My story is old and I took it down, but I feel the need to make one more point. 

So, my fWW's fOM told me back then "I didnt break any vows to you, I owe you nothing". Apparently a common outlook by all Other Persons, their way of excusing their POS behaviour. You are half of a crime team but hey, it's not your problem, right? Not your fault you're screwing with a married person?

Well after all these months guess what, the POS is having troubles with his kid and thinks that my W could end NC with him to help him out. Been leaving messages and like that, trying to fish for her. She's golden now, just forwards me the msg without even opening them herself, so I'm pretty good but I really want to say to the universe:

"My wife didn't make any vows to *you*, she owes *you* nothing."

How's that feel you POS, it's your own philosophy biting you in the arse, you like it now? If you could grasp this concept you would know why she will never take your bait, call you back, or help your kid. Its not her problem, she's not in an relationship with you.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

You should have her file a restraining order on him, and if he continues to fish, file for harassment.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

I would suggest that you consider doing the following:

Instead of playing the POSOM's game and trying to one up him; be practical. I don't know if she sent him a prior no contact letter, but if she did, it's not working. So take matters into your own hands. Put together a no contact response from her to him, and send it yourself. Let her see it and agree to it before you send it.

"POSOM, 

Consider this my last contact with you and for this to be a formal cease and desist declaration. If you attempt to further contact me in any way, I will take all legal remedies to prevent it; both criminal and civil."

If your wife truly is "golden"; she'll have no problem with it.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

I would file a restraining order. You and your wife our on the path of healing. You don't need any outside interference. I would make it very clear to him He is never welcome around. 

Clay


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

BFR said:


> My story is old and I took it down, but I feel the need to make one more point.
> 
> So, my fWW's fOM told me back then "I didnt break any vows to you, I owe you nothing". Apparently a common outlook by all Other Persons, their way of excusing their POS behaviour. You are half of a crime team but hey, it's not your problem, right? Not your fault you're screwing with a married person?
> 
> ...


Not sure where your head is at in all this, but if my head was strong enough, I would start a website with his picture and name and post his texts with your wife's name deleted to show how pathetic he sounds. JK

I would ask an attorney what your options are. If a RO is in order then I would pursue that COA.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I hope you outed his butt on cheaterville
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

My WWs OM fished about 6 mos after. She changed her number , problem solved.


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

Unfortunately it is true. When a wife cheats, the vast majority of the blame rests on her. Please understand that I feel that OM's are horrible, horrible people. But they did not make a promise. They did not commit. A marriage's future assumes that circumstances and temptations will assault it from time to time. The vows and the committment are the responsibility of those involved in the marriage. 

My best friend's ex wife cheated on him and he left her. He's now married to one of my best friends, a wonderful woman. We were talking about the future and I asked him what he thought of the OM. He said he has no personal beef with him. Of course whoever he is he's a piece of trash, and immoral. But it was his wife he held responsible. 

I agree.


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

my w om didnt owe me anything but what did i do to him to deserve his intruding on my w? nothing.so i outed him to his pregnant long term girlfriend,BO-YAH

btw i did hold my w responsible for the ons but i wasnt gonna let him get away with it either


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

DarkHoly said:


> Unfortunately it is true. When a wife cheats, the vast majority of the blame rests on her. Please understand that I feel that OM's are horrible, horrible people. But they did not make a promise. They did not commit. A marriage's future assumes that circumstances and temptations will assault it from time to time. The vows and the committment are the responsibility of those involved in the marriage.
> 
> My best friend's ex wife cheated on him and he left her. He's now married to one of my best friends, a wonderful woman. We were talking about the future and I asked him what he thought of the OM. He said he has no personal beef with him. Of course whoever he is he's a piece of trash, and immoral. But it was his wife he held responsible.
> 
> I agree.


Seriously just when a wife cheats?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm really more concerned about WH. In the end there will always be a willing party if he's inclined. So if it isn't her it is going to be someone else. If he's going to be a repeat offender. I quit. I'd also like to know sooner rather than invest more time. Sick of not sleeping...

A restraining order is worth the paper it's written on same as a marriage certificate, the thing WS & OM or OW ignored so why waste energy?


----------



## BFR (Aug 31, 2012)

Whatever. I never said it was all on POSOM. But I have dealt with my M and my fWW. My thread was b/c I just had to get it out that if the OM really wants to go there on the whole, "I can screw with your wife, your life, be a scumbag human in the world, and take no responsibility" by just saying the words 'he owes me nothing", then he sure as sh!t ought to see the irony of expecting help with his brat from a woman who is not bound to HIM by any vows. 

If "no vows" is his excuse for being a dirtbag to me, then "no vows" should be crystal clear to him why she isn't gonna respond to his begging and crying for help now. She owes him nothing. She owes it all to ME. Get it, dirtbag??


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

BFR said:


> My story is old and I took it down, but I feel the need to make one more point.
> 
> So, my fWW's fOM told me back then "I didnt break any vows to you, I owe you nothing". Apparently a common outlook by all Other Persons, their way of excusing their POS behaviour. You are half of a crime team but hey, it's not your problem, right? Not your fault you're screwing with a married person?
> 
> ...


Obviously, it's just a made up excuse so your retort is a moot point. What the hell is YOUR wife supposed to do about HIS kid? She's not his mom. He's just fishing and trying to get his foot in the door. Your wife was just an easy lay for him so he figures he can eventually get more action if he just keeps trying. Don't be surprised if he keeps coming around every few years or even more often. 

That's the downside of reconciliation... You're going to have to deal with this garbage pretty much the rest of your life. Which by the way, why isn't your wife telling the OM to go f*** himself??? (in your presence of course.) The OM's far more likely to go away if he hears it from her than her mouth piece spouse who they both had no respect for during the affair.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Warning Rhetorical; Below is a felony. (But would be fun)

Go up to his door. When he opens it, taser him then pee on his twitching body. Tell him you never agreed to be nice to him.

Ugh please people stop taking your stories down. There are valuable lessons in many of them.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

BetrayedDad said:


> Obviously, it's just a made up excuse so your retort is a moot point. What the hell is YOUR wife supposed to do about HIS kid? She's not his mom. He's just fishing and trying to get his foot in the door. Your wife was just an easy lay for him so he figures he can eventually get more action if he just keeps trying. Don't be surprised if he keeps coming around every few years or even more often.
> 
> That's the downside of reconciliation... You're going to have to deal with this garbage pretty much the rest of your life. Which by the way, why isn't your wife telling the OM to go f*** himself??? (in your presence of course.) The OM's far more likely to go away if he hears it from her than her mouth piece spouse who they both had no respect for during the affair.


If she has truly detached and now hates him is the only way this would work well. he has to see hate in her eyes along the lines of "Look what you almost cost me" If he sees anything else, he will keep at it. Communication is not all verbal.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

workindad said:


> I hope you outed his butt on cheaterville
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

CheaterVille :: Don't Be the Last to Know


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Warning Rhetorical; Below is a felony. (But would be fun)
> 
> Go up to his door. When he opens it, taser him then pee on his twitching body. Tell him you never agreed to be nice to him.
> 
> Ugh please people stop taking your stories down. There are valuable lessons in many of them.


:iagree:

Keep them here -if possible- so that others can learn.


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> Seriously just when a wife cheats?


Please kindly tell me where the **** you got that idea. Of course not. 

Do you really want me to use the whole him/her vernacular just to appease any potential insecurities?

The post was in reference to the OP's particular dilemma. Put up your own story and my subsequent posts will be in reference to yours.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

DarkHoly said:


> Please kindly tell me where the **** you got that idea. Of course not.
> 
> Do you really want me to use the whole him/her vernacular just to appease any potential insecurities?
> 
> The post was in reference to the OP's particular dilemma. Put up your own story and my subsequent posts will be in reference to yours.



Woah, back down. Sorry I took it wrong. It was a question that did not warrant that level of response. The holiday stress has me off but I responded because the use of WS is pretty common here and yeah my hackles got raised because I'm a female with self control. 

I haven't cheated. I've received much support here. No need to dance around me as a delicate flower.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> Woah, back down. Sorry I took it wrong. It was a question that did not warrant that level of response. The holiday stress has me off but I responded because the use of WS is pretty common here and yeah my hackles got raised because I'm a female with self control.
> 
> I haven't cheated. I've received much support here. No need to dance around me as a delicate flower.


but but but you ARE the delicate flower... OK I am full of poo.

You should post your story in Private BTW.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> but but but you ARE the delicate flower... OK I am full of poo.
> 
> You should post your story in Private BTW.


You know a bit of the role you have played in my story so it will be posted with proper thanks to your sage advice.

Delicate flowers grow in poo so it's all good. Thread being returned to OP.

My apologies...


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

The whole "i owe you nothing" line is such bs in any human society.

I DO owe other people the duty/responsibility to not steal from or injure them if they have done nothing to me.

Others OWE me the same.

Its called the social contract.

By saying this, a person is basically saying they are refusing to abide by the social contract with the injured person.

I say fine, but be careful what you wish for.

If a POS won't consider themselves bound by this basis of society, then I won't be bound by it with them either.

According to the 'state of nature' (or law of the jungle, whatever you want to call it) what am I entitled to do to those whose try to steal from me or injure me in some way?

Most POS AP's would be very uncomfortable with the answer to that.

What they really want is for you to remain bound to respecting their lives, property, and person while they get to behave however they want.

They get angry or offended if you expose them and ruin their jobs or social standing.

They hide behind the very same social contract they disavow if a BS threatens to physically exact justice from their worthless a**.

I know many posters here believe that a POS owes you nothing and should be ignored by the BS.

I could not disagree more.

I think a BS should rain as much h**l down on the OP as they possibly can and in as many ways as they can.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

I guess I look at it like a spouse or an older child, that does drugs with someone. It doesn't make a lot of sense to hold the other person responsible for what your spouse or child willfully decided to do. Neither should have be doing drugs so why is the other person a POS and your kid is not? Sure it pisses you off to know some other guy is dipping his pen in your ink, but I get the feeling most actually hold the OP more accountable than the spouse.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> The whole "i owe you nothing" line is such bs in any human society.
> 
> I DO owe other people the duty/responsibility to not steal from or injure them if they have done nothing to me.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Exactly.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BFR said:


> My story is old and I took it down, but I feel the need to make one more point.
> 
> *So, my fWW's fOM told me back then "I didnt break any vows to you, I owe you nothing". * Apparently a common outlook by all Other Persons, their way of excusing their POS behaviour. You are half of a crime team but hey, it's not your problem, right? Not your fault you're screwing with a married person?
> 
> ...


Actually, he is wrong. In general it is accepted that people obey certain rules. For example, no stealing, no murder, no adultery.

He owes everyone in society, not just you.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

The OM who entered my world regrets it big time. He viewed my WS's business profile recently. I thought f**k it. I complained to the worldwide head of his company and spoke to his wife. 

She was very upset - upset that I had contacted her at work. She implored me to believe her husbands words that he viewed her profile accidentally, that it was all over. I told her I wouldn't believe a word that fell from her excrement husband's mouth. I told her what a coward he was for avoiding facing me like a man. She's part of the problem - silently condoning his infidelities.

And did the CEO contact me? - no way. Buried it. Scum everywhere. Planet Scumbag this joint is (sometimes).


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Horizon said:


> The OM who entered my world regrets it big time. He viewed my WS's business profile recently. I thought f**k it. I complained to the worldwide head of his company and spoke to his wife.
> 
> She was very upset - upset that I had contacted her at work. She implored me to believe her husbands words that he viewed her profile accidentally, that it was all over. I told her I wouldn't believe a word that fell from her excrement husband's mouth. I told her what a coward he was for avoiding facing me like a man. She's part of the problem - silently condoning his infidelities.
> 
> And did the CEO contact me? - no way. Buried it. Scum everywhere. Planet Scumbag this joint is (sometimes).


Yea but damn. 
NICE JOB.

See my PM


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

He didn't make any vows with you.

However, he also didn't get a green light from you to bone your wife. He knows better and there is no excuse he can provide for his participation. He knew she was married but still wanted to score. Now he wants no consequences for his actions. He sounds like a young teenager. Actions have consequences.

I am not suggesting anything violent. Out his lack of character far and wide. Shine some light on his actions and let him squirm. If he is uncomfortable with that and calls to complain- let him know that you took no vows with him and owe his sorry a$$ nothing.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Dyokemm said:


> I think a BS should rain as much h**l down on the OP as they possibly can and in as many ways as they can.


And doubly so when the OM is somebody who betrayed your trust. Someone who you were close to, someone you should have been able to trust.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> The whole "i owe you nothing" line is such bs in any human society.
> 
> I DO owe other people the duty/responsibility to not steal from or injure them if they have done nothing to me.
> 
> ...


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:

I find it interesting when people give the AP a free pass and decide to criticize their spouse full force....

I wonder how many marriages the AP has to violate before someone recognizes that the AP is as much to blame as the married person who cheated?

They both cheat. Both the wayward and the AP cheat the betrayed spouse out of a marriage.

If a student has an exam, and a friend of theirs gives them all the answers.. who's cheating?

They both are.

They both are cheating the rest of the honest students who are playing fair.

Sorry, but not having been at the wedding does not give you the right to dismantle it.

I wonder how these people would react if the AP violated their second marriage, their third?

They didn't' vow to respect your first marriage, so its' ok if they tamper with your second, your third?

How many free passes does an AP get simply because they didn't take a vow?

The vow is meaningless, respect is what's critical. The disrespect thrown in the face of the betrayed is thrown by both cheaters.

I still can't believe people are tossing around this "the AP didn't make any vows, they are OK in my book" argument...

These people are marital predators and ought to be recognized for that. They are never going to take responsibility for their behavior if WE keep giving them free passes...

When you enter the adult world you have responsibilities not to tamper with other people's families. There is no ceremony, there is no paper for you to sign. You are, by the simple fact that you are an adult, held to the same standards as a married person.

Does the ring on their finger not say enough to leave them the hell alone? Do we have to arm wedding rings with nuclear rockets now too?

How on earth can you keep marriages safe from tampering if betrayed spouses can't even get on the ball here?

What scares me most is the "he didn't' make any vows to me" argument necessarily implies this is the attitude a betrayed spouse will take towards other marriages... "I didn't make any vows, I don't' care if i was betrayed, I owe this guys' marriage nothing, so I am going to dismantle it in secret..."

Yup, and everyone will now say "well, I would never do that though. I let AP off the hook because they didnt' make vows, but I am single and won't do the same..."

Right. So, the AP gets a free pass, but you are holding yourself to a higher standard? What the heck is that?

Hold the AP to the same standard you hold yourself to as a single person.

Anything less than that and your logic has a serious flaw in it.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

BFR said:


> My story is old and I took it down, but I feel the need to make one more point.
> 
> So, my fWW's fOM told me back then "I didnt break any vows to you, I owe you nothing".


Just the kind of smug, I don't care about anyone attitude that will get his ass beat sooner or later.

That's the kind of guy nobody wants to be around.




> Apparently a common outlook by all Other Persons, their way of excusing their POS behaviour. You are half of a crime team but hey, it's not your problem, right? Not your fault you're screwing with a married person?



Hey, OM didn't rob the bank, he just drove the getaway car and took some of the money.

Yes, they do try to justify what they do on the basis of "vows". 




> Well after all these months guess what, the POS is having troubles with his kid and thinks that my W could end NC with him to help him out. Been leaving messages and like that, trying to fish for her. She's golden now, just forwards me the msg without even opening them herself, so I'm pretty good but I really want to say to the universe:
> 
> "My wife didn't make any vows to *you*, she owes *you* nothing."


Classic! :lol:



> How's that feel you POS, it's your own philosophy biting you in the arse, you like it now? If you could grasp this concept you would know why she will never take your bait, call you back, or help your kid. Its not her problem, she's not in an relationship with you.


Anyone that beds someone elses spouse and takes the attitude that they don't owe anyone decency or "do unto others as you'd have done to you", can just go eat a horse turd. 

"I don't owe you anything". Oh, so that means its ok to help fk someone's life up and cause them pain? People like that simply get theirs sooner or later.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

While the OP didn't take their vows with you there used to be a thing called moral responsibility that has all but disappeared in this world.
No one takes responsibility for their actions everyone believes if they are on a quest to satisfy "their" needs then it is o.k., you have a dollar and I want it then I should be able to take it and that's just your hard luck.
With all the craziness in this world it is a wonder we don't have more shootings when it comes to infidelity or beheadings maybe some waterboarding might be fun castration has some shine to it, the fun ideas just keep flowing.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Horizon said:


> And did the CEO contact me? - no way. Buried it. Scum everywhere. Planet Scumbag this joint is (sometimes).


If you believe the CEO of most companies feel they need to team up with you to enforce your rules to keep your wife from being reeled back in, your in for a big disappointment. These guys job is to make money for the investors. If your wife can be that easily influenced to reconnect, why is the OM's employer responsible to keep a bridle on him.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

ThePheonix said:


> If you believe the CEO of most companies feel they need to team up with you to enforce your rules to keep your wife from being reeled back in, your in for a big disappointment. These guys job is to make money for the investors. If your wife can be that easily influenced to reconnect, why is the OM's employer responsible to keep a bridle on him.


It's kind of hard for a company to make money when it secures a reputation for office promiscuity...

Who wants to buy products or services from a company that allows that obnoxious behavior in it's offices?

Infidelity = Bad for business


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"It's kind of hard for a company to make money when it secures a reputation for office promiscuity...

Who wants to buy products or services from a company that allows that obnoxious behavior in it's offices?

Infidelity = Bad for business"

In an ideal world this might be true, but in the real world we all inhabit ThePheonix is right.

My dad was a union rep for the grocer's industry and once had a complaint case of a manager who was sexually molesting his female employees, married and single (this was in the days before Anita Hill when the laws were not as harsh and clear cut on workplace sexual harassment).

The union took up the employees complaint and filed a grievance.

The company's solution?

They transferred him to another store.

He was a BIG EARNER for them.


----------



## BFR (Aug 31, 2012)

love=pain said:


> No one takes responsibility for their actions everyone believes if they are on a quest to satisfy "their" needs then it is o.k.,


Yep, I've seen it discussed here by others the whole "I deserve to be happy" thing that the waywards and APs say. Seems that the loyal spouses don't "deserve" to know whats being done to them, as long as the other two are "happy". I guess this POS saying he owed me nothing is like a corollary of that approach.

I'll sign the petition for waterboarding, where have you got it?


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> "It's kind of hard for a company to make money when it secures a reputation for office promiscuity...
> 
> Who wants to buy products or services from a company that allows that obnoxious behavior in it's offices?
> 
> ...


And how many years ago was this?

There are many companies now that have policies against infidelity between employees.

My own company has such a policy. And a manager six years ago tested that policy and she was quietly removed. She had over twenty years experience there and was a "big earner" as well.

Some companies do not want bad press.. in the "real world."

We are simply making anecdotal arguments. We do not have any statistics on how many companies have policies against office infidelity. I would very much be interested in finding out what those numbers are...


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Allen if its large scale publicity of sexual harassment or they want to get rid of the employee their may be something to it. But do you think that Walmart's sales are going to suffer or people are going to boycott Delta Airlines if the execs fail stop an employee from contacting some guy's spouse he was previously involved with? Unless you're the person with the cheating spouse, a few cases of employee adultery is considered minor compared to the other crap going on.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"And how many years ago was this?"

Late 70's, maybe the early 80's, if I recall.

I just remember how pissed off my Dad was when all they did was transfer the d*******g.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

ThePheonix said:


> Allen if its large scale publicity of sexual harassment or they want to get rid of the employee their may be something to it. But do you think that Walmart's sales are going to suffer or people are going to boycott Delta Airlines if the execs fail stop an employee from contacting some guy's spouse he was previously involved with? Unless you're the person with the cheating spouse, a few cases of employee adultery is considered minor compared to the other crap going on.


Sorry, but the fact is there are companies that don't tolerate this sort of thing.

a. There are companies that don't care
b. There are companies that don't tolerate infidelity in the workplace
c. There are companies that don't tolerate infidelity at all

The last one (c) is rare, only high profile stuff.

I am not suggesting (b) is the norm, and (c) is most certainly rare. I would imagine most companies are type (a).

But the fact is there thriving companies out there covering all three policy types. If you have access to the stats on how this is distributed that's fantastic I'd love to know.. seriously.

My company is type (b)... leaning on type (a). My company is very careful about their public image. If you do anything to threaten that they wont' hesitate to show you the door if they can find a way to legally send you packing. And we do indeed have an employee code of conduct in there that makes it quite clear they will not tolerate you embarrassing the company in any way.

I am talking zero tolerance.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> "And how many years ago was this?"
> 
> Late 70's, maybe the early 80's, if I recall.
> 
> I just remember how pissed off my Dad was when all they did was transfer the d*******g.


OK, so that's a single reference sample from over thirty years ago.

Times have changed a tad...

Guys I don't doubt there are companies out there that turn the other way.

I also don't doubt there are companies that won't tolerate that sort of thing.

We are both right. With all due respect, you can't tell me there are no companies "in the real world" that act when infidelity is taking place in the workplace. They do exist. I work for one! And I can't tell you that every company jumps to attention when they find out someone is doing company business in their pants. They do exist took I know some of those too.

The issue here is a numerical one. We all likely would like to know how many companies have these sort of policies in place and who does not. The percent breakdown etc.

Until we have that statistical breakdown we are both to some degree correct. How about we agree on that? Fair enough?


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"Times have changed a tad..."

Yes they have.

Things really changed in this area following Anita Hill's testimony at Clarence Thomas' confirmation in the early 90's.

I can't see a company doing the same today due to the threat of lawsuits.

But I think the same attitudes about profit continue to be the primary focus of companies.

If a company fears a lawsuit from the BS over the work environment they allowed to fester or the fact AP was a supervisor, they will take action usually.

If the exposure has a chance to or does become very public for the company, they will usually take action as well.

But if the suits and their lawyers feel that there is little threat of of successful lawsuit and their is little to no chance of it becoming a widespread public scandal, then they will probably react exactly as the OP stated they did in his case.

A business simply will not care unless the situation proves LIKELY to become a PR (and hence possible profit) black eye for them.

For all the news stories we read about a HIGH VISIBILITY case leading to strong actions by the company (and there are usually several a year), how many others go unreported on and the company basically ignores it?

I personally witnessed the same attitude as an officer in the Navy for several years.

Only the cases that really looked like they would become a publicly known stink drew swift and strong command reactions.

Quiet situations were basically rugswept.

The real moral/lesson here is that a BS should be as public, widespread, and thorough in exposing the A as possible to ramp up the pressure on higher up decision makers in the company or organization.

A private complaint letter to a CEO or VP will be much more likely to be ignored.


----------



## WayUpNorth (Dec 14, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Warning Rhetorical; Below is a felony. (But would be fun)
> 
> Go up to his door. When he opens it, taser him then pee on his twitching body. Tell him you never agreed to be nice to him.
> 
> Ugh please people stop taking your stories down. There are valuable lessons in many of them.


Things used to go down that way, and people were very cautious about messing with other people's lives. Now days you kick someone's a$$ for good cause, and you go to jail. But you really should be getting a medal pinned on your chest for doing the right thing.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"Now days you kick someone's a$$ for good cause, and you go to jail."

The powers that be in society are terrified of allowing ANY person to take matters into their own hands if the system fails to give them proper justice, which it often does and not just in the area of infidelity.

They would rather use the system to cow people into accepting getting s**t on and not being able to take justice for themselves if the government/authorities won't.

How many bank executives, for example, would sleep well if they knew that some of the pissed off people they screwed over felt empowered to take matters into their own hands since our elected officials seem so unwilling to do anything about it.

The fact is, the government wants a bunch of docile sheep who quietly grin and bear it when they are wronged.

And a BS who beats the crap out of the POS who helped F up their family's lives is the opposite of a docile sheep.

Hence, he or she has to be made an example of.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

BFR said:


> So, my fWW's fOM told me back then *"I didnt break any vows to you, I owe you nothing"*.


Really?


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

BFR said:


> My story is old and I took it down, but I feel the need to make one more point.
> 
> So, my fWW's fOM told me back then "I didnt break any vows to you, I owe you nothing". Apparently a common outlook by all Other Persons, their way of excusing their POS behaviour. You are half of a crime team but hey, it's not your problem, right? Not your fault you're screwing with a married person?
> 
> ...


Best to just ignore the guy. If he shows up at places you and/or your wife are then it is restraining order time. 

Otherwise he is just spinning sad ****.....I would have laughed so hard hearing that drivel and that would be the only response AP would ever get out of my house hold. 

Just shut him out and start changing numbers and blocking him out in every way you can.


----------

